
Earthquake Shakes Swath of Midwest from Nebraska to Texas - adamqureshi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/earthquake-shakes-swath-of-midwest-from-missouri-to-oklahoma-1472906357
======
JoeAltmaier
I live in Iowa. I had just gotten up and was blearily checking HN and email -
and I was swaying in my chair. I thought "Boy am I groggy; I can hardly sit
upright" and some passing thoughts of incipient Parkinsons flitted through my
head.

Then I read this an hour later. I guess it was an earthquake I was
experiencing! A mixed blessing to be sure, but nice to know I'm not as
decrepit as I thought.

------
hobs
Same article on AP without the signin crap:
[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/34f0e22aa7f94ca187d02886167f1...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/34f0e22aa7f94ca187d02886167f1903/earthquake-
shakes-swath-midwest-missouri-oklahoma)

~~~
wybiral
Thank you. My back-button reflex to those ads and teaser text pages has never
allowed me to subscribe.

------
hourislate
This morning at 7:05 am CST DFW. Felt the tremor and the house let out a small
creak. My wife thought someone was shaking the bed but noticed no one was
there. She starts to think it was some kind of supernatural event...LOL. I
told her it was the Earthquake Ghost....

It's hard to imagine what people must of thought of such an event 100's of
years ago before modern day science.

------
fjordan
I'm on a high floor of a highrise in Uptown, Dallas. The building was shaking
and swaying hard enough to wake me from sleep.

------
NDizzle
All of my friends from Arkansas said they'd never move to California, like I
did, because of earthquakes. Now they have tornados AND earthquakes. Looks
like I made a good choice!

------
johne20
It will be interesting to hear to what extent fracking is to blame for this.

~~~
aburan28
There are a bunch of rigs just south of the epicenter operating at a well
depth of around 5-10 km deep which is how deep this quake/aftershocks were

------
edwhitesell
We're just about 20 miles north east of Dallas, but didn't notice it at all.
Interesting that others have. I'll be curious to hear more reports about it
and talk to some neighbors.

